# Photographing a wedding with minimal lighting??



## rwilliams (Apr 27, 2015)

I'm photographing a wedding this weekend and just found out that there will be no natural lighting. There are no windows in the building. In addition to that, they're wanting to have dim lighting. I currently only have my studio lights which would be too big for the room the ceremony is in. I don't have a speed light for the camera but can go purchase one if that will help? I'm afraid of harsh shadows due to the flash. Can anyone give any suggestions?


----------



## tirediron (Apr 27, 2015)

Refer the job to someone with the equipment and skill to complete it to the standard to which a wedding should be.  I'm sorry, but four days is NOT enough time to learn how to speedlight-light a wedding.


----------



## KmH (Apr 27, 2015)

Are you familiar with how to bounce flash and use a bounce card?

Do you have an assistant, or 2?

Do you have an off camera flash triggering capability?


----------



## rwilliams (Apr 27, 2015)

It's also not enough time to find another photographer. Much less one that would have the correct equipment AND be in her price range. She's fully aware that I'm still "learning" and she understands the lighting may be an issue. Thank you for the help, though...



tirediron said:


> Refer the job to someone with the equipment and skill to complete it to the standard to which a wedding should be.  I'm sorry, but four days is NOT enough time to learn how to speedlight-light a wedding.


----------



## tirediron (Apr 27, 2015)

rwilliams said:


> It's also not enough time to find another photographer. Much less one that would have the correct equipment AND be in her price range. She's fully aware that I'm still "learning" and she understands the lighting may be an issue. Thank you for the help, though...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The devil is in the details; you neglected to mention that this was a 'budget job' and that the client is aware of your limitations.  While I feel that if you're taking money for services, you should have the tools to perform those services, Derrel's point is an excellent one.  A good bounced speedlight in TTL will get you at least decent images.  Ensure you meet with the officiant before-hand and are aware of their rules on photography and flash use.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Apr 27, 2015)

Obviously it would have been better to check out the venue ahead of time to be able to get prepared, especially if you're doing weddings or paid photography for clients. Unfortunately I was thinking along the same lines as John (tirediron) and thinking he was probably on the right track, but if it's too late to make other arrangements...

I do sports/events in existing light (but not weddings) and can manage in low light, but it can have its limitations in what can be done, it's just pushing the limits of what a camera can do. For example I can get a shot in a spotlight in a dark arena, and have done an occasional candlelight shot. But I think it takes learning to be able to do that type thing.

If you have to use the existing light I'd use a sharp lens and open it up to let in as much light as possible, but I don't know if you'll get really sharp great quality photos if the light is really dim. If it's hard to focus find a sharp edge of an object to focus on and reframe as needed.

I'd try to notice where the lights are and get positioned under them, or try to get the subjects as they step into or stand under the lights. Walk around ahead of time and do some test shots and see where (from what angle or position)s you think you could get the best photos so you know where to be during various parts of the ceremony.


----------



## rwilliams (Apr 27, 2015)

The venue is actually a church I used to attend, so I was familiar with the lack of windows. However, there is a big door that lets a good bit of light in. She informed me that the door was going to be covered by another set of fake doors so people can't see outside when she's coming around the building. It's a good idea on their part, but cuts out the lighting completely. :/

The reception is outdoors, thankfully. So it's only the ceremony that will possibly be hindered.

To answer someone elses question, I'm a little familiar with bouncing light, but have never used a bounce card.



vintagesnaps said:


> Obviously it would have been better to check out the venue ahead of time to be able to get prepared, especially if you're doing weddings or paid photography for clients. Unfortunately I was thinking along the same lines as John (tirediron) and thinking he was probably on the right track, but if it's too late to make other arrangements...
> 
> I do sports/events in existing light (but not weddings) and can manage in low light, but it can have its limitations in what can be done, it's just pushing the limits of what a camera can do. For example I can get a shot in a spotlight in a dark arena, and have done an occasional candlelight shot. But I think it takes learning to be able to do that type thing.
> 
> ...


----------



## KmH (Apr 27, 2015)

tirediron said:


> rwilliams said:
> 
> 
> > It's also not enough time to find another photographer. Much less one that would have the correct equipment AND be in her price range. She's fully aware that I'm still "learning" and she understands the lighting may be an issue. Thank you for the help, though...
> ...


Whoa. You calling me Derrel?
Or is that in another thread?


----------



## rwilliams (Apr 27, 2015)

I should have mentioned more details. I'm horribly sick today and am half way here at the moment.

It's a friend of mine and I was very clear with her that my prices are low because I'm still learning. She's seen my work and was very happy with it. I felt pretty confident in taking on the wedding until I realized the lighting issue.

Will a speedlight alone be sufficient or do I need a diffuser or anything to go with it?



tirediron said:


> rwilliams said:
> 
> 
> > It's also not enough time to find another photographer. Much less one that would have the correct equipment AND be in her price range. She's fully aware that I'm still "learning" and she understands the lighting may be an issue. Thank you for the help, though...
> ...


----------



## KmH (Apr 27, 2015)

rwilliams said:


> However, there is a big door that lets a good bit of light in.


Are you familiar with the inverse square law of light?
What looks to you as being "a good bit  of light" doesn't look like very much light to your camera.

Good luck with the wedding.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 27, 2015)

KmH said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > rwilliams said:
> ...



Yeah....what? I have not posted in this thread until now.

Are _you thinking of me_, but calling me by _another man's name?_ KmH? Wuuuut? lolz

As KmH stated above, good luck with the wedding. All I can recommend is either flash, or available darkness, fast glass, and sky-high ISO values...and praying...


----------



## jovince3000 (Apr 27, 2015)

Might want to go rent the highest ISO camera that is compatible with your gear. 

Other than that, good luck with the wedding.


----------



## rwilliams (Apr 27, 2015)

I just ordered the speedlight and will be working with it every day until the wedding. Do I need a diffuser to go over it or will the speedlight alone be okay?


----------



## gsgary (Apr 28, 2015)

Don't waist your money on a flash you probably won't be able to use it in the church,  just shoot with a fast prime high iso and turn them B+W you only need about 10 good shots in the church


----------



## KmH (Apr 28, 2015)

A diffuser just scatters light around to places you don't want it to go, and that means wasted flash power too.
It is better to not use a diffuser and have harsh shadows than it is to waste flash unit power.

A big concern should be speedlight recycle time.
NiMH batteries generally deliver the fastest recycle time but it can still be a few seconds for a speedlight to recycle from a full power flash.
You can get shorter recycle time if you can turn the flash power down so the main capacitor is not fully discharged by a full power flash.

If you use a flash unit that can, and use a TTL flash mode the camera and flash will determine flash power output.
A note about using TTl flash. The pre-flashes the flash unit has to fire to do TTL may make peoples eyes be closed when the shutter releases.
Frankly, it takes more time and effort to learn how to use TTL flash than it does to just put the flash unit in manual mode and you set the power level.
A good understanding of the concept of a 'stop' of light (2x more or 2x (1/2) less light) will help. From flash unit full power to 1/2 power is 1 stop or 2x less  light. !/4 power is 2 stops less than full power and is 4x less light than full power is (inverse square law of light).

On-Camera Flash Techniques for Digital Wedding and Portrait Photography

Direction & Quality of Light: Your Key to Better Portrait Photography Anywhere

 Flash Photography Techniques - Tangents


----------



## pixmedic (Apr 28, 2015)

rwilliams said:


> It's also not enough time to find another photographer. Much less one that would have the correct equipment AND be in her price range. She's fully aware that I'm still "learning" and she understands the lighting may be an issue. Thank you for the help, though...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



most churches do not allow flash photography during the ceremony. 
the only ceremony we have used flash for was at the Tampa Aquarium, but really, there was no choice regardless of the camera used because of a scant few purple and blue spotlights being the only lighting. 

check with the venue beforehand to find out about their rules on flash photography during the ceremony. 
whether they allow flash or not, I would highly recommend doing what we do. 
in addition to the regular shots during the ceremony, we also take formal portraits (usually after the ceremony but before the reception) where you can get pictures of everyone still dressed up. (bride/groom, wedding party, bridesmaids, groomsmen...etc etc) there are usually no rules against using flash _*after*_ the ceremony, and they always make for some really nice shots.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Apr 28, 2015)

Shouldn't be taking on any assignments until you have the skill and experience to correctly handle any situation that comes up. Budget or not, if you are going to play professional, learn to be be professional. 

 "So it's only the ceremony that will possibly be hindered"

This being the most important part of the wedding.  Taking on friends weddings, or anything for that matter and regardless of how they feel, or what they say, if the product isn't delivered to "their" expectations, it's a quick way to lose friends.

Good luck cramming years worth of learning into a few days.


----------



## Austin Greene (Apr 29, 2015)

rwilliams said:


> I'm photographing a wedding this weekend and just found out that there will be no natural lighting. There are no windows in the building. In addition to that, they're wanting to have dim lighting. I currently only have my studio lights which would be too big for the room the ceremony is in. I don't have a speed light for the camera but can go purchase one if that will help? I'm afraid of harsh shadows due to the flash. Can anyone give any suggestions?



I know I'm late to the game here, but if it were me I'd rent a big 1000w light and put it in a corner of the room on a Pocket Wizard. Shoot it up and bounce off the ceiling so you've got nice soft directional light throughout the room, no matter where you shoot. I'd stay away from on-camera strobes.


----------



## CCericola (May 4, 2015)

And what do you do if the church says no flash allowed? 

Anyway, How did it go?


----------



## Vtec44 (May 4, 2015)

CCericola said:


> And what do you do if the church says no flash allowed?
> 
> Anyway, How did it go?



You shoot at f1.4 ISO6400 all the way!!  

Yeah I'm curious how did it go?


----------



## Designer (May 5, 2015)

Well, let's send her a PM!

(PM sent)


----------

